# Installing a Graco Base - why is it sliding around?



## ilovejeff (Apr 14, 2008)

nak

We recently purchased a second car (99 Camry) with leather seats and no latch system. Before DD was born, we took the car and carseat (Graco Snugride) to a CSPT for help installing it. Our first car has cloth seats and the latch system and the carseat base fits suggly - not much side to side movement.

When we tried to install a second base in the second car, we weren't able to get a snug fit - it slides around even with the seatbelt tightened as much as possible. Could this be because of the leather seats? I know that the latch system is better, but should using the seatbelt allow so much movement? I know that they sell mats for under the carseat - is a mat a must-have for this situation? Help!


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

LATCH is not better than seatbelts, just different.

Mats are not permitted.

Where in the vehicle are you installing the base? What kind of seatbelt is it? Is the base sliding front-to-back or side-to-side?


----------



## goodheartedmama (Feb 1, 2007)

The latch system isn't better. They created it because it's "easier to use." That's not necessarily the case, anyway. The safest thing is the way you get the best install. Are you trying to install in the center? I had a very hard time installing in our Toyota avalon in the center (on leather seats). It installed fine outboard, though.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ilovejeff* 
nak

We recently purchased a second car (99 Camry) with leather seats and no latch system. Before DD was born, we took the car and carseat (Graco Snugride) to a CSPT for help installing it. Our first car has cloth seats and the latch system and the carseat base fits suggly - not much side to side movement.

When we tried to install a second base in the second car, we weren't able to get a snug fit - it slides around even with the seatbelt tightened as much as possible. Could this be because of the leather seats? I know that the latch system is better, but should using the seatbelt allow so much movement? I know that they sell mats for under the carseat - is a mat a must-have for this situation? Help!


Ok, first

LATCH is NOT better than seatbelt. They are equally safe.

Second. Which model of Snugride do you have, 22, 32, or 35?

Third: mats are a HUGE no-no. They should never be used, PARTICULARLY to fix a bad install.

Fourth: Are you locking the seatbelt?

Fifth: Where are you testing for movement?


----------



## ilovejeff (Apr 14, 2008)

Our seat is a Snugride 22
We are locking the seatbelt, per the instructions in the car's owners manual
I've tried installing in the middle and next to the door
I'm testing by wiggling from side to side and comparing to the movement in our other car.


----------



## Natsuki (May 4, 2004)

You can use a thin piece of grippy shelf liner under the base to help it not slide around. Leather seats are quite slippery and this is a problem we had in our second car too. The carseat techs (multiple ones at different checks/different times) recommended and approved either the shelf liner or a thin dish towel (like a flour sack) underneath to stop the sliding.

Here is a blog post from Carseatblog.com about seat mats (it had a lot of good information. The title is tongue in cheek







):
Seat Protectors: Safe for Use or Vile, Evil Predators against Our Innocent Children?


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Natsuki* 
Y*ou can use a thin piece of grippy shelf liner under the base to help it not slide around.* Leather seats are quite slippery and this is a problem we had in our second car too. The carseat techs (multiple ones at different checks/different times) recommended and approved either the shelf liner or a thin dish towel (like a flour sack) underneath to stop the sliding.

Here is a blog post from Carseatblog.com about seat mats (it had a lot of good information. The title is tongue in cheek







):
Seat Protectors: Safe for Use or Vile, Evil Predators against Our Innocent Children?

No no no no no! In fact, that was written out of the CPS curriculum three years ago specifically because technicians were misusing it as described above. It was NEVER intended to fix a slippy install. They just create the appearance of a good install. It's still just as bad.

The problem with leather is that it's not nearly as compressible as upholstered seats. It requires more effort to compress it and get a correct install.

Again, NEVER use that dreadful shelf liner stuff (not to mention the fact that it has a bad habit of melting in the summer and permanently adhering the residue to the leather). And mats also generally should never be used. Same problem...they create the impression of a tight install, when invariably there is a significant amount of slack introduced to the webbing, (which that blog, no matter how interesting, did NOT touch on).

OP, where are you testing for tightness specifically? You should only be testing AT the belt path (placing your hands at the end of the seat where it's squished into the bight of the vehicle seat, and trying to shift back to front and then side to side). You should have less than an inch of movement at the belt path.

However, it's common to have a great deal of movement toward the front of the base. Also normal and safe, as long as there is less than an inch of movement at the belt path.

If you're still getting movement, basically the only solution is more power







Get your knee in that sucker, and pull the belt straight up at the buckle (don't try to pull off to the side, you lose force that way).


----------



## jeliphish (Jul 18, 2007)

put your knee into it and pull on that seatbelt harder. If that doesnt work- try a noodle under the base that meets the crease of the seats.


----------



## ilovejeff (Apr 14, 2008)

Hmm, I was wiggling the front edge of the base, I'll try wiggling at the portion that the belt runs through. Thanks!


----------



## newmommy7-08 (Feb 2, 2008)

Just my .02, the front edge of my infant seat wiggled a ton, but at the belt path it was about as snug as it was going to get. (02 Taurus w/ Leather Seats)


----------

